# Nascar Radio not streaming



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

why no stream of Nascar radio? they stream NFL radio


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Some of the content may not be able to be streamed online due to the rights holders. I'm pretty sure NFL Radio is 100% inhouse.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm pretty sure NFL Radio is 100% inhouse.


That is indeed the case.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

The races will be done by a combination of Motor Racing Network (MRN, owned by NASCAR), Performance Racing Network (PRN, at Speedway Motorsports tracks, except for Craftsman Truck series, which will be on MRN) and the Indianapolis racetrack's own in-house radio network (IRN).

Sirius Speedway is done by MRN and I'm gathering that the other shows are, too. I did see that the only traditional broadcast MRN show that's on Sirius (other than the races) is NASCAR Live with Eli Gold (7pm Eastern, Tuesdays).

So it's likely that there are rights issues... and the contract between Sirius and MRN may not allow streaming.


----------

